
Programming Doesn’t Require Talent or Even Passion - philk10
https://medium.com/@WordcorpGlobal/programming-doesnt-require-talent-or-even-passion-11422270e1e4#.4jee0bkjc
======
bediger4000
There's a whole lot to what this article is saying. It's definitely not worth
mystifying programming.

At the same time, I doubt sincerely that you want to believe that programming
is a trade, like drywalling, or bricklaying. The existence of undecidable
problems (general solution to Diophantine equations, anyone?) means that
ingenuity will always play a part in programming.

It's a hard line to walk: one one side you make "wizards" and "gurus" out of
programmers, on the other, you make downtrodden code monkeys, in over their
heads because they don't understand Chomsky's language hierarchy, or
something.

